# LRP SPX vs. TEKIN RS/RSPRO



## wacko1jr (Jun 7, 2009)

hey guys i have a question to ask. i run in the vta class and would like to know the pro's and con's to each of these esc's and if you guys have them what your experince with them is like. i currently have a LRP TC SPEC and just looking for an upgrade these are the ones that i like. thanks again


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

wacko1jr said:


> hey guys i have a question to ask. i run in the vta class and would like to know the pro's and con's to each of these esc's and if you guys have them what your experince with them is like. i currently have a LRP TC SPEC and just looking for an upgrade these are the ones that i like. thanks again


 
well both are great speed controls. LRP not as adjustable and not upgradeable.

The Tekin RS or RS Pro are fully adjustable with the hotwire. you can do timing boost, timing turbo boost, drag break, throttle profile, nuetral width, motor type etc.... and with the hotwire you can download new software when it comes out. also the tekin has on board temp, and sensor check. and can be run sensor or sensorless. top it off with the small size and light weight you can't beat it.


----------



## sportpak (Dec 23, 2005)

I like the Tekin because it's upgradable. The down side is that you will always hear of someone with newer, dark-opps experimental software. It isn't a big deal, but it's always a curve that your slightly behind. If you don't have a laptop, or don't have access to one at the track, your screwed.


----------

